# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Teoria e evolucionit bie poshtë

## Klevis2000

Per te shikuar zbulimet shkencore me te fundit dhe deklarimet e shkencetareve ne lidhje me prejardhjen e njeriut dhe krijesave te tjera . si dhe argumentet e pabaza ta materialisteve ateisteve dhe darvinisteve klikoni tek kjo faqe mund ta shikoni ne shqip nese klikoni tek albanian djathtas

*http://www.harunyahya.com/evolution_specialpreface.php*

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Akoma me Harunin ti ore nuk u merzite?! Nejse jepi vazhdo se mire e ke ti per veten tende.

----------


## altin55

> _Postuar më parë nga SuNRiSeR_ 
> *Akoma me Harunin ti ore nuk u merzite?! Nejse jepi vazhdo se mire e ke ti per veten tende.*


SuNKaFka akoma me kete mendje je 

Po na del shkence me mora djale

----------


## Iliri88

HarunYahya is a pen name used by Mr. Adnan Oktar. 


Adnan Oktar 
Read His Life Story 
Born in Ankara in 1956, Adnan Oktar is a prominent Turkish intellectual. Completely devoted to moral values and dedicated to communicating the sacred values he cherishes to other people, Oktar started his intellectual struggle in 1979 during his education at Mimar Sinan University's Academy of Fine Arts. During his university years, he carried out detailed research into the prevalent materialistic philosophies and ideologies around him, to the extent of becoming even more knowledgeable about them than their advocates. As a result of his accumulation of knowledge, he has written various books on the fallacy of the theory of evolution. His dedicated intellectual effort against Darwinism and materialism has grown out to be a worldwide phenomenon. Quoting from the 22 April 2000 issue of New Scientist, Mr. Oktar became an "international hero" in communicating the fallacy of the theory of evolution and the fact of creation. The author has also produced various works on Zionist racism and Freemasonry and their negative effects on world history and politics. Besides these, Oktar has written more than a hundred books describing the morals of the Qur'an and faith related issues. 


Ne prezantimin e tij, jane qarte dy gjera.  E para eshte nacionalizmi, e dyta eshte edukimi ne akademine e artit.  Kjo nuk ka asgje te beje me shkencen e evolucionit.  Ekpserienca dhe njohuria e ketij nacionalistit turk jane ne fakt shume te dobeta dhe i drejtohen audiences injorante islame.  

Lexoni ne vend te kesaj idiotsie vepren e Darvinit i cili i kushtoi jeten teorise se evolucionit dhe i vuri gozhden e fundit arkivolit te semitizmit.

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Altin55!

 Ironia ka disa rregulla qe te jete ironike, por nejse nuk ka problem se po e vrave mendjen mund ta kapesh edhe ironine tende. Megjithate te te them nje gje qe mud te te vleje ne ndonje rast: Kur do te behesh ironik, evito te behesh qesharak.

 Aj shendet

----------


## altin55

Sun

Do ta keme prapasysh kete 

shume shume shume flm

tung

----------


## cunimartum

> audiences injorante islame


Ilir verejtja e trete qe po te bej, 
Une jam audienca islame dhe sipas teje qenkam injorant
Hera e trete dhe e fundit qe te eshte kursyer paralajmerimi


Per sa i perket argumentit qe ke prure eshte jashtezakonisht shume i dobet
Une jam per shkenca Egzakte por edhe ne letersi do kisha dhene shume rezultat. S'kam studiuar ndonje here ne shkolle per gjuhe letersi por kam lexuar shume mbi kete subjekt.
Mos do te thote kjo qe une s'ja them per letersi??? :perqeshje:

----------


## dordi1

Mire qe ra poshte, po pse nuk na tregon se a u thye? apo shpetoi edhe kesaj here...
Teoria e Darwin eshte shume e thjeshte; ajo thote, qe cdo gje ndryshon ne varesi te rethanave qe ndodhet. Pra po te jesh afer dijes, do nxesh, po te jesh afer drites, do te shohesh...
Per fat te keq thot; qe po te jesh DUDUM, i tille ke per te mbetur DERI NE FUND...

----------


## Iliri88

*Mos do te thote kjo qe une s'ja them per letersi???*

Tja thuash per letersine, dhe te fillosh te japesh leksione per veprat e Shekspirit, pra ti kritikosh ato nuk do te ishe i kualifikuar.  te kesh haberin per letersine, dhe te jesh nje ekspert ne kete fushe jane dy gjera te ndryshme.

Argumentet nuk jane aspak te dobeta.  Ky eshte edukuar ne nje shkolle te artit dhe tani ne krizat e mesjetes kerkon te beje leksione ne fushen e shkences edhe kjo e bazuar tek ndnjenjat nacionaliste e fetare.  Sigurisht qe injoranca islame mbi natyren dhe universin eshte shkak i shkrimeve te tij.

Me trego vetem nje kontribim qe ka bere per shkencen moderne.

Shendet,

I

----------


## Wordless

oooo :-o oooo
c'nuk lexon ketu!!!! Kjo eshte e forte, teoria e evolucionit
na qenka hedhur poshte nga nje amator tam-tamesh!!
Qe nuk eshte e perkryer si teori jam dakort, por qe ti
vesh vizen ne menyre kategorike keshtu pa te keq
duhet te jesh "peshe e rende" ne kimi. biologji. botanike etj etj 
te keshe nja dy tre cmime Nobel per punime e zbulime 
ne keto fusha ... Haruni ka qelluar forte kete radhe ...
Pres me padurim hedhjen poshte te teorise se Relativitetit, 
te Termodinamikes (mirpresim nje prove ku te na nxjerre
energji nga asgjeja), Gravitetit (ta hedhe mollen poshte e 
ajo te ngjitet larte) ...

----------


## askalani

Qe nuk eshte e perkryer si teori jam dakort, por qe ti
vesh vizen ne menyre kategorike keshtu pa te keq
duhet te jesh "peshe e rende" ne kimi. biologji. botanike etj etj 
te keshe nja dy tre cmime Nobel per punime e zbulime 
ne keto fusha ... 


Sotir

Shkrimi juaj ishte nje shkrim i vecante ne llojin e tij.Shume i goditur porse kjo fjalia e mesiperme ju ka nxjerre pak si bllof.
   1- Ju pohoni qe ta hedhesh poshte kete teori pa te keq duhet te kesh nja dy tre cmime nobel.Po juve sa cmime nobel keni kur thoni pa te keq qe kjo teori nuk eshte e perkryer.Pasi te thuash qe nje teori nuk eshte e perkryer do te thote qe ta keni studiuar ate me rrenje dhe dhemballe aq sa keni arritur ne nje grade te tille sa qe saktesoni dhe perfeksiononi teorine e evulicinit.Prandaj ti po na del me i forte se Darvini dhe se Haruni.Po na perfeksionon teorine qe nga themelet.Dhe meqe ju kerkoni prej Harunit cmimet nobel edhe ne kerkojme prej jush cmimet nobel (apo nese keni bere ndonje punim ose ndonje studim ne keto fusha) se nuk i dihet mos ke marre ndonje dhe qe ta dime se mos jemi duke diskutuar me ndonje shkencar te humbur te popullit shqipetar.
   2 Po te hecim me teorine tende i bie qe teoria nuk ka nevoje qe ta hedhim poshte sepse ajo nuk mund te pranohet pasi Darvini nuk ka pasur ndonje cmim nobel.Porse keto fjale duken qe i keni thene nen efektin e nje ngaterrim mendimesh pasi cmimi nobel nuk merret vetem pasi te kesh bere ndonje studim te rendesishem ne ndonje teori.Prandaj me fjalen tende i bie qe kush do te marri cmimin nobel duhet qe te beje studim ne nje teori porse (sipas jush) teoria nuk i pranohet se duhet te kete cmim nobel dhe qe te kete cmim nobel duhet te beje studimin dhe qe ti pranohet studimi duhet te kete cmin nobel dhe qe te kete cmim no...... e keshtu me rradhe.Prandaj ajo shkenca qe na kishe bere me siper qe qe te hedhesh poshte nje teori duhet te kesh cmim nobel eshte nje kotesi pasi i bie qe asnjeri te mos marre cmim nobel.Prandaj po pate mundesi ktheju edhe nje here dhe studioje mire po pate mundesi.
   3 Dhe shpikja me e fundit eshte se si nje teori nuk mund te jete fare e sakte dhe e perkryer dhe nga ana tjeter ponojme me te dhe japim konkluzione si kompetenta dhe perfundime me 100% siguri ndorkohe qe vete teoria ku jemi bazuar nuk eshte e pekryar dhe egzakte.Hajde lale hajde.Pastaj ne ate duam te themi qe kjo teori nuk eshte e perkryer dhe egzakte (ne dallim nga shkencat e tjera te cilat pretendohen te jene egzakte qe nuk kane asnje gabim ne to) keshtu qe ti i bie te jesh ne nje mendim me Klevisin dhe Harunin.Nga ana tjeter i ben kritike fjales se tyre.A mos te duket pak si kondradiktore.Prandaj ktheju dhe kesaj po pate mundesi dhe shqyroje edhe nje here me qetesi.
   4 Edhe ne jemi dakort me ty qe thua qe ajo nuk eshte perfekte
Porse qe mund te kete disa derivate prej kesaj teorie qe jane te verteta kjo eshte dicka tjeter.Psh ambjentimi i kafshes me mjedisin qe e rrethon.Porse ky ambjetim eshte prej natyres qe ja ka krijuar zoti kesaj kafshe apo specie dhe nuk do te thote aspak qe miza e kalit te behet njeri.
   5 Nuk te ngelet gje vetem se te mbash pozicionin tend qe a eshte kjo teori egzakte fare qe nuk ka gabime apo kjo teori eshte e gabuar qe ne baza porse mund te kete disa te verteta ne disa pjese te kesaj teorie dhe jo ne te gjithe teorine pasi po ra nje pjese e teorise bie e gjithe teoria pasi nuk mund te jete dicka egzakte 60 % e sakte 30% e gabuar dhe nja 10 % ne balotazh.
  Shendet dhe Allahu te udhezofte.

----------


## Iliri88

Problemi qe kemi ketu eshte i thjeshte, nuk ka nevoje per leksione te gjata.  Kemi nje person te panjohur, me eksperience ne fushen e shkences qe barazohet me zero, me nje edukim ne nje akademi te artit islamik, nje nacionalist turk, i cili kerkon te hedh poshte teorine e evolucionit.  Kjo eshte qesharake, dhe eshte po aq absurde sa teoria e shkences ne kuran.

Darvini nuk mori cmim nobel thote ky, kur ai vdiq me vite para fillimit te dhenjes se cmimit nobel. 

Teoria e Evolucionit ne pergjithsi qendron pavarsisht se mund te kete detaje te saj qe studiohen vazhdimisht nga shkenca.  Kjo nuk eshte e tille sepse Darvini nuk kishte cmimin nobel por sepse jeta e tij ishte e shkurter dhe studimi i shkences eshte i vazhdueshem.  Shkenca pra nuk eshte kuran, ku te keputet gjuha po i  kundershtove nje varg, shkenca eshte e hapur tek zbulimet e reja, eshte e hapur tek studimi i metejshem por jo nga njerez si puna e harunit, pra njerez pa eksperience dhe pa dituri.  Duhen dekada te tera, madje edhe shekuj te tere, per te studiuar nje teori sic eshte ajo e evolucionit.  Kjo teori eshte baza e historise se jetes mbi planetin e tokes.  Tani shqiptareve na u doli nje fare haruni i pashkolle, pa eksperience, i cili na ua paska hedhur poshte teorine e evolucionit.  Sic thashe mesiper kjo eshte si puna e shkences ne kuran  :buzeqeshje: 

Le ti kthejme universitetet ne madrasa harunike.

I

----------


## askalani

Liro 
Do ta kisha pranuar me gjithe qejf fjalen po te mos kishe vene ate figuren e shfarzenejgerit.Kjo me ben te perfytyroj pa shume mundime natyren tuaj te eger si ne dije ashtu edhe jete.Dhe ne baze te parimeve qe kishe vendosur me siper qe cdo ushtarak apo akademik ushtarak nuk mund t'i pranohet fjala ne shkence pa e pare ka apo nuk ka te drjejte i bie qe te mos flasesh me per shkencen pasi zhvarci eshte nje person me i eger dhe brutal se qindra akademik ushtarak. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Iliri88

Cfare ka te beje ajo qe ke shkruajtur mesiper me temen?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## askalani

Aq sa kishte lidhje akademia e harunit po aq lidhja ka e dhe akademia e Zhvarcit.Apo e pranoni qe keni dale nje cike nga tema me ate akademine. :perqeshje:   :perqeshje:

----------


## Iliri88

> _Postuar më parë nga askalani_ 
> *Aq sa kishte lidhje akademia e harunit po aq lidhja ka e dhe akademia e Zhvarcit.Apo e pranoni qe keni dale nje cike nga tema me ate akademine.*


asalani,

behu pak serioz te lutem.  Pra c'fare shkruhet brenda nje teme, na qenka e njejte me avatarin qe perdor shkruesi?  

Akademia e artit ajo ishte plotsisht brenda temes, sepse ky na u soll ketu ne forum si nje ekspert ne fushen e shkences, dhe ekspertiza e tij, na paska hedhur poshte teorine e evolucionit.  Kur shikon prezantimin e tij, te del qe ka zero eksperience ne fushen e shkences, dhe madje edhe edukimi i harunit ishte jashte kesaj fushe, pra ne akademin e artit.  Kjo tregon qe shkrimet e tij ne fushen e shkences kane nje vlere te barabarte me zero.  Dhe ideja qe ky mund hedh poshte teorine e evoucionit eshte po aq absurde sa shkenca ne kuran  :buzeqeshje:  Sigurisht qe isha brenda temes. 

Ti flitke per 'zvarcin'  :ngerdheshje: 

I

----------


## Newhost

By Catherina Hurlburt
August 23, 2001 
Like the Wizard of Oz, evolutionary theory vaunts itself to be mighty in its explanation of the origin of man and the universe. But many are beginning to notice that man behind the curtain and all his flaws. When you look closer at Charles Darwins explanation of how we got here, its shortcomings become more apparent. Theory is clearly the operative word. It is not proven fact, yet it is taught as if it were. And students are shortchanged on their education.

----------


## Newhost

Astronomer Fred Hoyle  estimated that the probability of our DNA sequence by chance was one in 10 to the 40,000th power.  It would be equivalent to the likelihood of winning 6,667 Washington State lotteries in a row, wrote Gerald N. Yorioka, M.D., explaining the difficulties of Darwinian evolution. The shoe is now on the other foot (8/17/01).

----------


## Newhost

Po nuk i besove fakteve te harunit ka te tjere plot ,por prape sbesoj se ti do kthesh mendje. 

PO deshe lexo librin e Scott M. Huse me titull "The collapse of evolution"

----------


## Wordless

teoria e Murfit thote gjithashtu qe nqs probabiliteti i nje ngjarje
eshte me i madh se 0 kjo ngjarje do te ndodhi :-) dhe mos harroni
qe flasim per makroevolucionin i cili shtrihet ne nje hark kohor
i cili matet me miliarda vjet. sofistet do kene dite te bukura para
tyre per sa kohe do gjejne bleres dhe fatekeqesisht me kohet
e sotme Bota po shnderrohet gjithmone e me shume mediokre.

----------

